# Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????



## quink (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
den Angelschein hab ich nun bestanden. Da ich keine Bekannten habe die Angeln stehe ich vor einem Händler katalog den ich mir hab schicken lassen und staune was es da so alles gibt und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen das richtige zu finden (Kosten sollte nicht teuer sein) :

1.) Angel
Ob Steck oder Teleskop ist mir egal (gibts wo Vorteile?), wichtig ist mir nur das ich die Angel in so eine schöne Rutentasche (Länge 120 bis 150cm) rein bekomme.
Also Pilk oder Brandungsroute brauche ich nicht. Auch so eine Schwingspitzenrute möchte ich als Anfänger auch noch nicht haben. Es bleibt eine ganz normale schöne beringte Rute die ich hier suche. Eine Rute wo ich am Fluß, Weiher usw. gemütlich angeln kann. Worauf muß ich achten beim Kauf, wie elastisch muß die Rute sein ? Ist es nicht sinnvoll eine Rute in einer mittleren Länge zu kaufen verschiedene lange ?
(Dazu die ersten Anfänger-Fragen. Ich sehe in dem Katalog hier Ruten für die verschiedensten Fischarten, aber ich denke mir das kann doch nur Schwachsinn sein. Woher soll der Fisch wissen welche Rute ich habe, denn zu glauben mit einer Forellenrute würden nur Forellen beißen halte ich doch etwas für naiv).

2.) Fliegenrute
Fliegenfischen und besonders der Köderbau fasziniert mich einfach. Aber welche Rute hier wählen, worauf muß ich hier achten ???

3.) Angelschnurr
Ich sehe Schnur in den Stärken von 0.2mm bis 0.6mm in verschiedenen Farben mit unterschiedlichsten Tragkräften. Der Verstand sagt das die geflochtenen Schnüre am besten - wenigste Dehnung, höhere Tragkraft haben, auch das eine grünliche oder braune Schnur von Vorteil ist.
Auch das möglichst eine dünnere Schnur einer dicken vorzuziehen ist. Also wär es dann richtig eine zb. 0.3mm Schnur zu nehmen mit einer sehr hohen Tragkraft von zb. 20kg ? Wär ich damit allround mäßig gerüstet ??

4.) Rollen
Bei der notwenigen Fliegenrolle gibt es gott sei Dank nicht so viel Auswahl, aber bei den Stationärrollen findet ich mich gar nicht mehr zurecht.
Was gibt es da noch für Rollenunterschiede außer Gewicht, Anzahl der Kugellager, Seewassertauglich ? Worauf sollte ich beim Kauf achten (Ich hab hier bestimmt nicht vor so ne Angeber Rolle für ein paar Hundert Euro zu kaufen sondern eine gut die einige Jahre hält und allroung mäßig gut ist). 

5) Knickpossen
Lange, Kurze, mit den verschiedensten Gewichten..
Wo die Unterschiede, worauf sollte ich achten und welche Possen brauch man unbedingt ?

6) Haken
Das selbe, zig Hersteller - welche und wieviel für den Anfang kaufen und besonders wichtig im welchem Material: in Vanadium, Cone Cut, Needle Come, Carbon Stahl, Perma Steel ??

7) Welche Kunstköder frag ich lieber nicht, gibts ja in allen Sorten und Farben, aber wird wohl alles Geschmackssache sein welche man da nimmt...

8) Knotenschule
Hier suche ich ein paar internetseiten so man sich die gängisten Knoten ausdrucken kann


----------



## JamesFish007 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Schwer zu sagen.. ich würde dir ein Starterset mit ein paar Haken, Wirbeln, Posen und Spinnern empfehlen, darauf lässt sich aufbauen.. kaufe nicht aus dem Katalog, sondern gehe zu einem Händler der berät dich normalerweise..aber als erstes würde ich mich in einem Verein anmelden...
Bis dann bei Rückfragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung 
bis dann Jo!

PS: Für die Flugangelei würde ich dir einen Kurs empfehlen, denn sonst schleichen sich Fehler ein die sich Später nur schwer beheben lassen... Also nicht Rute in der einen und Lehrbuch in der anderen Hand, sondern ein vernümpftiger Lehrgang!!!


----------



## dorschhai (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Ojemineeeee....darüber kann man ja wieder Bücher füllen 
Schnapp dir n paar hundert Euro, gerne auch mehr, je nach deinen Ansprüchen, und ab zum Händler :m


----------



## quink (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Geht ja fix hier mit anworten 
Trotzdem wär es schon nicht als totaler Blödian beim Händler zu stehen und wenigsten die wichtigsten Merkmal von Rute, Rolle, Schur zu kennen wo ich drauf achten muß.

Thema Verein ist auch so eine Sache. In einen Verein zu gehen der ellenlange Wartelisten hat und wo man nur mit Vitamin B reinkommt, das kann es doch auch nicht sein. Leider hat dieser Verein bei uns fast alle schönen Flüße unter seiner Kontrolle und ich frage mich immer noch wozu ich die Kohle bei der Stadt ausgegeben habe für einen Schein wenn ich mit dem Schein eh nirgenswo angeln kann da besagter Verein alles für sich beansprucht 

Lehrgang Fliegenangeln ??
Also bei den Fliegen (der Grund warum ich überhaupt den Angelschein gemacht habe) möchte ich die alte konventionelle Schine fahren. Fliegen selber bauen und bei warmen Wetter mit ner guten Rute bis zum Bauchnabel im Wasser stehen. Lehrgänge sind bestimmt ne tolle Sache, aber ich denke wenn man Zeit mitbringt und es durch Versuch-Irtum selber lernt macht es mehr Spaß


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Fliegenfischen ist schön , leider auch sehr preisintensiv , was die Ausrüstung betrifft . Außerdem wird geraten erst n Wurflehrgang zu machen was nochmal geld kostet ...

Zu den anderen Punkten 

1. Als Allroundrute würd ich ne mittelschwere Spinnrute mit 3 m vorschlagen (wg ca. 20 - 50 gr) . Damit geht alles vom Grundangeln und Posenfischen bis zum eigentlichen einsatzzwech , dem Spinnfischen .
Je nachdem auf was für Fische du fischen willst und in was für Gewässern , würde ich noch eine schwerere / leichtere Rute empfehlen . Wenn du darüber noch was schreiben könntest , könnt man vielleicht präzisere Tips geben .
Auf jeden Fall würde ich aber eine Steckrute nehmen , die ist von der Aktion her eindeutig besser . der einzige Vorteil von teleruten ist die Transportlänge .

2. hängt auch vom Gewässer ab , aber ne 5/6er Rute ist meiner meinung nach recht allroundtauglich .

3. die richtige Schnur hängt stark davon ab was du machen willst . Zum leichten Spinnfischen , oder friedfischangeln wär z.B. ne 20er Mono nicht verkehrt . Zum Spinnfischen auf hecht und Zander eher ne 12er Geflochtene .
Zum grundangeln auf große Karpfen , oder mit Köfi auf hecht eher ne 30er Mono .
Als Anfängerfreundliche Allroundschnur würd ich ne 25er Mono nehmen , z.B. die DAM Steel Power .
Das problem ist folgendes mit ner zu dicken Schnur kannst du z.B. keine leichten Montagen auswerfen (z.B. 5 gr Pose an 30er Schnur) und mit ner dünnen Schnur hast probleme mit nem großem Fisch . daher brauchst eigentlich für verschiedene Angelarten unterschiedliche Schnüre . 
geflochtene Schnur brauchst im prinzip nur zum Spinnfischen , 
und eine Schnur mit 20 kg Tragkraft ist in unseren heimischen gewässern bis auf wenige Ausnahmen total übertrieben !!!

4.Spro Blue oder Red arc , da kannst nicht viel mit verkehrt machen , kosten allerdings auch so um die 70 ocken . Oder vielleicht ne Spro Passion , die kostet nur 30 € und soll auch gut was taugen .

5. Je nach gewässer und Fischart ... auch hier vielleicht etwas präzisere Angaben was du denn angeln willst .

6. normale fertig gebundene Vorfachhaken der mittleren preisklasse reichen meistens aus . würd n bisschen auswahl kaufen , denn hast immer die passenden .

7. joa ist geschmackssache , außerdem Gewässer und zielfischabhängig .
Hier würd ich empfehlen erstmal n paar unterschiedliche zu testen , und zu nemen was dir davon am besten gefällt . Spinner sind z.B. sehr anfängerfreundliche Köder !

8. http://www.powerpro.com/press/downloads/items.asp?PP_PRESS_SUBCATEGORY_ID=90


noch fragen ?


----------



## MiamiJoe (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

ohne angaben auf was und wie du genau fischen willst nimm ne allround rute,am besten eine steckrute wgbis 60gram sollte reicen,das reicht zum grundfischen,spinnfischen und für den schwimmer sowieso.0,30mm schnur,tragkraft ca 8kg.damit deckst du schon ne menge ab.

ein paar packungen haken von 1-10,willst du stippen dann kleinere.ein paar wirbel,schwimmer schrotblei,spinner blinker...das währe dann ein anfängerset für viele anwendungen.geflochtene schnur muss nicht sein,genauso wenig 20kg tragkraft.


----------



## bennie (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

mepps spinner als anfangsköder sind sehr zu empfehle wenn du wenig hindernisse im gewässer hast. der einsteiger(kunst)köder schlechthin....


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*



			
				quink schrieb:
			
		

> Lehrgang Fliegenangeln ??
> Also bei den Fliegen (der Grund warum ich überhaupt den Angelschein gemacht habe) möchte ich die alte konventionelle Schine fahren. Fliegen selber bauen und bei warmen Wetter mit ner guten Rute bis zum Bauchnabel im Wasser stehen. Lehrgänge sind bestimmt ne tolle Sache, aber ich denke wenn man Zeit mitbringt und es durch Versuch-Irtum selber lernt macht es mehr Spaß



Ich habs auch so gelernt , hat zwar etwas gedauert aber mittlerweile klappts .
Meine Wurftechnik sieht zwar nicht hübsch aus (genausowenig wie meine selbstgebundenen Fliegen) aber die Fische scheints nicht zu stören .

Aber stell dich schonmal auf folgende kosten ein : 

Wathose ca. 100 €
Fliegenrute + Rolle : 70 - 200 €
Fliegenschnur : ca. 30 €
Zubehör (Vorfächer,Fliegendosen , ...) : ab 30 €
Zeug zum Fliegenbinden : ab 100 € , je nachdem was du alles machen willst ... ( bei mir sinds wohl so 300 €)


----------



## the doctor (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Erstmal Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.

1. Es gibt nartürlich jede Menge Ruten auf dem Markt. Die meissten Erfüllen nartürlich ihren Zweck, wofür sie gedacht sind. Darum gibt es nartürlich Unterschiede. Eine Rute unterscheidet sich von der Kräftigkeit(meisst Wurfgewichtsangabe) und von der Aktion. Es gibt Ruten, welche wie Wabbelstöcke sind(Parabolich), dann gibt es Ruten welche eine weichere Spitze haben und im unteren Drittel noch ein ordentliches Rückrat besitzen(semi-parabolisch), dann gibt es noch Ruten welche nur in der Spitze etwas weicher sind aber im übrigen Teil viel härter zu gehen (Spitzenaktion)
Wie, gesagt, jede Rute erfüllt ihren speziellen Einsatz. Aber darüber müssen wir jetzt nicht noch schreiben:q
Teleskopruten haben den Vorteil, das sie ein geringes Packmaß haben. Der Nachteil ist, sie sind teils schwerer und gehen schneller, durch zusammenschieben kaputt und....du hast nartürlich an den jeweiligen Steckverbindungen eine höhere Bruchquote.
Bei einer Steckrute hast du den Vorteil, dass du da speziellere Ruten bekommst, die Ruten haben, wenn sie 2-3Teilig sind nartürlich nicht so viele Schwachstellen. Der Nachteil ist, das diese Ruten halt ein höheres Packmaß haben.
Ich persönlich ziehe Steckruten vor, aber für den Anfang tuts nartürlich auch ne vernünftige Teleskoprute, mit nem WG von ca. 30-70gr. in 3m um auf Friedfisch oder auch Zander und Aal im nen Weiher bzw. See mit Naturködern nachzustellen. Um jetzt z.B. am Rhein zu angeln brauchst nartürlich auch schwehreres Gerät, damit könntest du nartürlich auch an ruhigen Stillgewässern angeln,....aber......naja
Ich könnte dir für den Anfang ne Heavy Feederrute empfehlen. Sie haben ne sehr weiche Spitze womit du fast jeden Zupfer siehst. Keine Angst, die Spitzen brechen aber nicht beim Auswerfen. Mit dieser Rute lässt es sich optimal mit nem Grundblei oder Futterkorb auf Friedfisch im Fluss oder im See, Weiher zu angeln. Wenn die Rute ein höheres Wurfgewicht hat, kannst du sogar auch mal mit kleinen Köderfischen auf Zander fischen.

2. Ne Fliegenrute würde ich mir für den Anfang noch nicht kaufen. Selbst ich bräuchte nach 15 Jahre angeln einen Fliegenfischerkurs.  Diese Fischerei ist was ganz spezielles und für den Anfang recht teuer und schwer.

3. Ne 20Kg Schnur ist nartürlich viel zu hart|uhoh::q
Ich würde dir ersteinmal ne gute Monofile empfehlen. Geflochtene Schnüre sind am ehsten was fürs Spinnfischen und sie sind Lichtundurchlässig, was evtl. ne Scheuchwirkung haben kann. Für zum Allroundangeln würde ich ne Monofile Schnur in 0,25-0,30mm nehmen. Keine Angst. 5 KG Tragkraft sind ausreichend um nen mittleren Karpfen rauszubekommen. Schliesslich dehnt sich Monofile Schnur, was weniger zu einem Abriss kommt.


sooo, jetzt darf ein anderer weiter schreiben


----------



## the doctor (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

ach soo,....schreib doch einfach mal nen Angler in deiner Nähe an. um evtl. vom ihm was am Wasser zu lernen. Ist halt schwierig alles übers I-Net zu erklären. Hie hast du ne Mitgliederliste: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/membermap.php


----------



## JamesFish007 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Öchja sind wir wieder beim Thema, du brauchst nicht unbedingt Markenspinner um anzufangen kannste auch billigere nehmen.. aber Mepps sind nicht schlecht am besten silber mit flaum.
Gruß Jo


----------



## quink (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

@Kochpottangeler

zu1:
>mittelschwere Spinnrute mit 3 m vorschlagen (wg ca. 20 - 50 gr) 

Den genauen Einsatzzweck einer Spinnrute ist mir nicht ganz klar, die sehen genauso aus wie normale beringte Ruten..
Das Wurfgewicht geht bei den Spinnruten von 3g bis 80g.
Wie gesagt steht die Frage noch im Raum woher der Fisch wissen soll was ich für ne Rute habe. Und wie soll man Hechten erklären das sie bei Ruten mit kleinem Wurfgewicht nicht beißen soll...
Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich damit meine, aber ich denke 20-50g wird (hoffentlich alle abdecken die anbeißen *g

zu2:
> ne 5/6er Rute ist meiner meinung nach recht allroundtauglich 

Was heißt 5/6 ? Das Wurfgewicht ? Was ist aber mit Längen von Fliegenruten finde ich hier von 210cm bis 305cm, mit Gewicht von 95 bis 147 gramm

zu3
>Das problem ist folgendes mit ner zu dicken Schnur kannst du z.B. keine leichten Montagen auswerfen (z.B. 5 gr Pose an 30er Schnur) und mit ner dünnen Schnur hast probleme mit nem großem Fisch . daher brauchst eigentlich für verschiedene Angelarten unterschiedliche Schnüre . 

Ja es war meine Vermutung das die optimalste Schnur eine dünne mit einer hohen Tragkraft ist. Da ich mir aber nur eine Stationärrolle kaufen will und nicht dauernd im Laden neue Schnur drauf ziehen lassen möchte, warum also nicht eine dünne mit einer hohen Tragkraft, so wär ich für alles gerüstet und selbst ein Hecht könnte gerne anbeißen  Wäre eine 0.20 Schnur also das optimale allround ? Und warum nicht eine 0.20 mm Schnur nehmen die 20kg aushält, wie gesagt für alles was anbeißt gerüstet sein 

zu 4
>Spro Blue oder Red arc , da kannst nicht viel mit verkehrt machen , kosten allerdings auch so um die 70 ocken . Oder vielleicht ne Spro Passion , die kostet nur 30 € und soll auch gut was taugen .

Was heißt hier taugen ? Was sind deine Kriterien für eine gute Rolle ? Kugellager, Seewasserbeständig, Bremse ?

zu 5
>Knickposse
Je nach gewässer und Fischart ... auch hier vielleicht etwas präzisere Angaben was du denn angeln willst 

Mir war bißher nicht klar das ich für verschiedene Gewässer verschiedene Längen von diesen Knickpossen brauche. Gut bei reißenden Gebirgsbächen ist mir klar das die Posse doch etwas länger sein sollte...

zu 6
>Haken
normale fertig gebundene Vorfachhaken der mittleren preisklasse reichen meistens aus . würd n bisschen auswahl kaufen , denn hast immer die passenden .

Was für Haken aus welchem Material - Vanadium, Cone Cut, Needle Come, Carbon Stahl, Perma Steel denn kaufen ??

>Kosten beim Fliegenangeln
Ja wird teuer, aber ich denke die Watthose wird das teuerste mit der schönen Bambusrute.
Den Rest besonders das Bindematerial, da denke ich das die Werkzeugkiste und Omas Nähkiste mehr hergibt als das gekaufte teure Zeug *g


@MiamiJoe
>ohne angaben auf was und wie du genau fischen willst nimm ne allround rute

Was ich beim fischen möchte und was letztenendes wirklich anbeißt wird ja verschieden sein. Ich persöhnlich finde den Konsum hier beim Angeln schrecklich das man zig Angeln für zig Fische haben muß. 
Und was unterscheidet eine Allroundangel von einer normalen beringten Angel ? Höhere Biegsamkeit ? 

>geflochtene schnur muss nicht sein,genauso wenig 20kg tragkraft.
Wie ich oben schon schrieb soll EINMAL eine gute dünne Schnur auf die Rolle und eine Schnur mit der man im Weiher, Im Bach, im Wildbachfluß oder im Bagersee angeln kann - und das notfalls einen stabilen Hecht aushält wenn einer sich erbarmt bei mir zu beißen 

@bennie
>spinner als anfangsköder sind sehr zu empfehle wenn du wenig hindernisse im gewässer hast. der einsteiger(kunst)köder schlechthin....

Ich vermute ganz stark das jeder Kunstfisch eine andere Dynamik und Schwimmeigenschaft hat, leider fehlt mir notwenige Schimmingpool aus Glas im garten um die Eigenschaften mal auszuprobieren. Klar, ausprobieren hört dazu, besonders beim Köder - ohne dem wirds nicht gehen. Aber bei den Ködern da werde ich mir wohl von den typischten Formen je ein paar kaufen und dann ausprobieren

@the doctor
Danke für die Ruteninfos, bei Steckruten habe ich das Gefühl das die nicht so viel aushalten wie ne Teleskoprute. Aber letztenendes is mir egal welche, hauptsache packmaß 120-150 cm das die in die Rutentasche reinpaßt.

zum Thema Prüfung, danke für die Blumen 
Trotzdem nach meinem Geschmack ist so eine Ausbildung nicht gerade optimal. Man lernt stur die prüfungsfragen ala Führerschein (hab 3 Tage gebraucht da konnte ich alle Prüfungsfragen auswenig runter rattern) und praktisch naja rattert man auch runter was man vorher auswendig gelernt hat. Das was mir persöhnlich am meisten was gebracht hat war das unser ganzer Lehrgang praktisch man einen Tag Fischen war. Sowas sollte eigentlich Pflicht werden da viele (auch ich) nie zuvor geangelt haben.
Ebenso eine Knotenschule sollte Pflicht werden das man wenigstens einige Knoten machen kann (bis jetzt nicht einen kann)..


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

zu 1. Dem Fisch ists im prinzip egal . Aber spinnruten sind meiner Meinung nach von der Aktion und dem handling her am allround tauglichstem .
Was für n Fisch nun beiß bestimmst du mehr oder weniger über Köder , Montage und gewässer .
Beispiel wenn du ne leichte Spinnrute hast (5-20 gr Wg) kannst du damit auch nur kleine köder fischen . Unhd auf nen kleinen Wobbler wird z.B. eher n Barsch oder ne Forelle beißen als ein hecht .
(soll nicht heißen das man mit dem leichten gerät garkeine hechte fängt)

da du ja allround Rute haben willst sag ich mal so 20 - 50 gr Wg , damit kannst du auch kleine Köder noch werfen , aber auch mal n 50 gr grundblei .
Nimmst ne Rute mit höherem Wg bekommst mit kleinen gewichten probleme , umgekehrt kannste keine großen köder mehr fischen .

Achja Steckruten halten in den meisten fällen mehr aus als Teleruten . Alleine weil der Blank "durchgängig" ist , und nicht in einzelne Stücke geteilt .
zu 2. Bei Fliegenrute gibts keine Wg angaben . hier geht es nach dem "gewicht" der Fliegenschnur und das wird in Aftma (oder so ähnlich) Klassen angegeben . Ob 2,10 oder 3m hängt vom gewässer ab . an nem kleinen zugewachsenem Bach ist ne kurze Rute vom Vorteil , an nem großem see ne lange . Außerdem brauchst je nach gewässer schwimmende oder sinkende Schnur .

zu 3. so eine Schnur wirst du nicht finden ... wie gesagt , ne 25er Mono von guter qualität ist für die meisten situationen ausreichend ...
Außerdem haben die meisten Rollen eine Spule zum wechseln , du kannst also auch z.B. auf die eine 20er und die andere 30er machen ...
Mit einer Schnur alle möglichen angelbereiche abzudecken ist unmöglich !
Es gibt keine Schnur die so dünn ist das du z.B. n 1er Spinner damit sicher werfen kannst , und gleichzeitig genug Tragkraft hat um nen dicken Karpfen oder Hecht zu bändigen !


zu 4. Also Seewasserbeständigkeit und bremse sind für mich wichtige Kriterien , bei Kugellagern kommts eher auf Qualität als auf die Anzahl an .
Das wichtigeste bei ner Rolle ist aber für mich das sie auf lange Zeit zuverlässig Arbeitet . Und das trifft halt auf die Arc zu , wurde nicht umsonst Rolle des Jahres 2005 ...
Wie gesagt hier im forum bekommst du zuverlässigere Informationen über die Rollen als vom Händler / Katalog ...

zu 5. Was meinst überhaupt mit Knickposen ? 
Also allgemein würde ich sagen für Friedfische im Stillwasser brauchst so posen bis 5 gr , in fliegenden gewässern teilweise mehr . Für aal und Barsch Posen bis 15 gr , je nachdem wie weit du werfen musst . Und für Hecht brauchst auch noch schwerere Posen , je nach Köfi größe ...

zu 6. Also aufs Material achte ich ehrlichgesagt nicht , Tut sich meiner Meinung nach nicht allzuviel .

Zum Fliegenbinden : Joa problem ist nur z.B. für trockenfliegen kommst um nen guten Balg nicht drumrum , und da bist alleine schon mit ca. 40 ocken dabei . Und mit der Zeit entdeckste dann noch jede menge andere tolle sachen die du unbedingt haben willst   =)


----------



## quink (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Nochmal danke für ein Antworten

Rollen wird noch ein Problem geben fürchte ich, aber Rolle des Jahres hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Wie für dich ist langlebigkeit das wichtigste. Ich hab eigentlich nicht vor mir jedes jahr ne neue Rolle zu kaufen, eine Stationär und eine Fliegenrolle sollte reichen.

Schnur ja ich merke gibt auch ein Problem, vor allem das die dünnen Schnüre mit so einer hohen Tragkraft locker 20-50 Euro kosten für 100Meter (wieviel rollt man eigentlich auf eine Rolle drauf, die ganzen 100 Meter ?

Mit Knickpossen mein ich die Possen die bunt sind und aussehen wie Minibojen und schlappe 6 Katalogseiten füllen..

Ja Fliegenbinden wird mir noch Spaß machen 
Zum Thema Balg, ich vermute da wirds genug "Haushaltsteile" geben die sich dafür eignen. Bedenke das das aus England kommt und polouär war wo es das ganze Hitech Zeug noch nicht gab. Leider findet man zum Thema sehr wenig die sich mit diesen alten Techniken beschäftigen oder als Reprint Bücher


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Fliegenbinden : Naja geht viel ohne , aber für die Hecheln der Trockenfliege ist n guter Balg fast unverzichtbar , glaubs mir ...

Zur Rolle , hab ich auch keine Lust zu mir jedes Jahr ne neue zu kaufen , darum die Arc ... 

Zur Schnur : Du fällst da grad auf nen typischen Herstellertrick rein ! Dur redest grade von geflochtenen Schnüren ...
Es gibt da z.B. die Powerline von gigafisch 0,07 mm dick und 8 kg Tragkraft , kostet auch nicht allzuviel . problem ist nur bei diesen Schnüren wird beschissen wie nur was . die 0,07er ist real mindestens 0,20 mm dick und die Tragkraft am Knoten ist auch deutlich unter 8 kg !
So oder so ähnlich siehts bei fast allen geflochtenen aus .
Also hör auf von ner super dünnen Schnur mit hoher tragkraft zu träumen ...

Außerdem hat Mono für anfänger neben dem preis einen entscheidenden Vorteile ... 
Sie dehnt sich ! 
Dadurch wirst du bei den meisten Angelarten wesentlich weniger Fische im Drill verlieren . Einige sachen (z.B. Spinnfischem im Forellenbach) stell ich mir mit geflochtener sogut wie unmöglich vor .
Erstens ist geflochtene nicht für sehr kleine Köder geeignet , und zweitens würde man durch die null Dehnung die Forellen meist schneller verlieren als man gucken kann ...


----------



## quink (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

>Außerdem hat Mono für anfänger neben dem preis einen entscheidenden Vorteile ... 
Sie dehnt sich ! 
Dadurch wirst du bei den meisten Angelarten wesentlich weniger Fische im Drill verlieren . Einige sachen (z.B. Spinnfischem im Forellenbach) stell ich mir mit geflochtener sogut wie unmöglich vor .
Erstens ist geflochtene nicht für sehr kleine Köder geeignet , und zweitens würde man durch die null Dehnung die Forellen meist schneller verlieren als man gucken kann ...


Das erklär mir bitte, weil mir das nicht klar ist was du schreibst. Warum hat es ein Vorteil wenn Schnur sich dehnt ?
Warum Forellen verlieren ? die Hängen doch fest am Haken wenn sie gebissen haben..


@jamesfish007
hast du einen Link wie diese Mepps aussehen (Silber flaum) ?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Als im Idealfall hängt der Haken sofest im Maul das nicht mehr viel passieren kann . Leider tritt dieser Idealfall nur selten ein , häufig hängen die Fische ganz vorne , oder der Haken findet nicht richtig halt . 
Fischt man nun mit einer zu harten rute , oder dehnungsloser Schnur schlitzt der Haken sehr schnell wieder aus , der Fisch ist verloren .
Das kommt bei bachforellen besonders häufig vor , da sie in der Strömung den Köder häufig nicht richtig schnappen und außerdem noch einen ganzschönen Druck erzeugen wenn sie mit der Strömung fliehen .

Umgekehrt ist allerdings genauso möglich . Auf großer Entfernung braucht man schon etwas kraft um den Haken zu setzten , z.B. beim hecht oder Karpfen.
Da kann dann wiederrum eine harte Rute und dehnungslose Schnur vom Vorteil sein . 
Auf den letzten paar Metern vorm ufer wirds dann aber wieder kritisch ...


Und das ist genau der grund warum es recht schwer ist mit EINER Rute udn EINER Schnur den ganzen bereich abzudecken ...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Hier übrigens nochmal n Link mit Herstellerangaben und realen Werten von geflochtenen : http://people.freenet.de/walk.freenet.de/index.html


----------



## Michel (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

@ quink wenn du einen Angelladen in deiner Nähe hast, dann lasse dich dort mal beraten, da führt kein Weg vorbei, wenn man noch so am Anfang steht wie du. Es ist immer blöd, wenn man keinen kennt, der auch angelt und einem alles ein bisschen zeigt. 
Und an einem Fliegenfischerkurs kommst du nicht vorbei, oder du hast jemanden der dir das zeigt, alles andere kannst du vergessen. Ich kenne auch Leute, die sich das selbst beigebracht haben, aber die haben schon vorher geangelt und waren sicherlich etwas älter als du. Ich nehme mal an du bist noch keine 15 Jahre alt oder? Du kannst es ja versuchen, aber ich verspreche dir, nach wenigen Stunden, schmeißt du Rute und Lehrbuch vor Wut in die Ecke.
Am besten wäre du belässt es dieses Jahr erstmal bei der konventionellen Angelei und nimmst das mit dem Fliegenfischen für nächstes Jahr in Angriff, vielleicht lernst du bis dahin Leute kennen, die dir das beibringen.


----------



## JamesFish007 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

www.mepps.com das sollte dir weiterhelfen..
Aber du solltest wirklich auf uns *hören*, zuerst alles langsam angehen zu lassen.... dann später kanste auch das Fliegenfischen (unbedingt mit Kurs, habe ich ja schon erläutert) studieren, denn es ist eine Wissenschaft für sich.
Fang erst mit einem Starterset, Posen, Wirbel usw. an und angle auf Forelle, du wirst viel Spaß haben und dich dann immer noch entscheiden können, ob du die Kunst des Fliegenfischens erlernen willst.
Bis dann und gutes Gelingen..Jo


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Wo willst du eigentlich angeln? In einem See, Teich oder Bach?
Wie willlst du angeln, wenn der Verein alles für sich beansprucht und du keine Gastkarten kaufen kannst?

Gruß Tim


----------



## kea (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Also: Fliegenfischen ohne Kurs kann ich nicht empfehlen. Du machst am Anfang einfach zuviele Fehler, die Dir den Wurf und damit den Spass verderben. Omas Nähkästchen eignet sich nicht zum Binden von Fliegen. Die Garne und Zwirne saugen sich schnell mit Wasser voll, werden weich, färben ab und schon tüdelt sich Deine Fliege auf. Du brauchst keinen Koffer für mehrere hundert Euro, ein Startset mit einem vernünftigen Bindestock hat mein Händler vor Ort schon für 50€ samt Material im Angebot. Fliegenruten, Rollen und Schnüre werden nach Klassen eingeteilt. Ein 5/6er Rute braucht eine 6er Schnur und eine 6er Rolle mit etwas Backing (Nachschnur). Der Vorteil ist, dass man nicht jede Rute erst mit jeder Schnur ausprobieren muss. Eine 6er Ausrüstung reicht bis auf Hecht für jeden Fisch hier in D. Selbst Rapfen kann man damit fangen.
Wo kommst Du den ungefähr her?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Von diesen fertig sets zum Fliegenbinden halte ich garnichts ... Ist erstens zum Großteil schrott , außerdem sind viele Sachen dabei die man garnicht braucht ...
Würd mir lieber selber was zusammenstellen , abhängig von den Fliegen die ich binden will .

Und zum Fliegenfischen ohne Kurs kann ich nur sagen , wenn man es lernen will , dann klappt das auch . Würde allerdings nicht gleich an nen teuren Forellenbach fahren , sondern erstmal an einer guten Weißfischstelle (mit möglichst freier Wurfbahn) üben .
Bei so einem Kurs lernt man aber sicher sauberere Wurftechniken usw ...


----------



## octoputer (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Hallöchen, 

mach bitte nicht den Fehler und kauf dir "Allround Klamotten".Die gibt es nämlich nicht.Wird dir auch jeder Gerätehändler sagen.Ich würde mich zuallererst ,wie schon gesagt wurde in einem Verein anmelden und gucken was es überhaupt für Möglichkeiten gibt in deiner Umgebung.
Dann würde ich mich auf eine Fischart spezialisieren und dementsprechend Klamotten holen.
Man muss einfach wissen was man fangen will.Sonst kommst du mit mehreren Hundert Euros wirklich nicht aus.
Richtige Allround Komplettpakete gibt´s bei Lidl.(für´n Zwanni)
Natürlich kannst du eine Rute für mehrere Fischarten nutzen,aber nicht optimal.Und wenn da "Forellenrute" draufsteht dann hat das schon seinen Sinn.Denn im Falle des Bisses(und darauf kommt es ja an)bist du mit der Rute auf der sichereren Seite,als bsp. mit ne´r fetten Karpfenkombo.
Aber grösstenteils kommt´s bei der Fried/Raubfischangelei mehr auf die Montage an,da hast du recht.Der Fisch sieht die Rute halt nicht.
Sollte sie im Drill aber auch möglichst wenig spüren.Das ist das Entscheidende.
So um allgemein bischen rumzuprobieren würd ich mir ne mittlere Spinne + Rolle holen.
Da sollte man eigentlich vom Posen,übers Grundangeln ,bis zum "mittleren Spinnfischen"alles so einigermaßen abdecken können.
Wie gesagt "eingermassen".


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*



			
				octoputer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen,
> 
> mach bitte nicht den Fehler und kauf dir "Allround Klamotten".Die gibt es nämlich nicht.Wird dir auch jeder Gerätehändler sagen.Ich würde mich zuallererst ,wie schon gesagt wurde in einem Verein anmelden und gucken was es überhaupt für Möglichkeiten gibt in deiner Umgebung.
> Dann würde ich mich auf eine Fischart spezialisieren und dementsprechend Klamotten holen.
> ...


----------



## MiamiJoe (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*



			
				Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:
			
		

> octoputer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikesch (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*



			
				MiamiJoe schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt sehrwohl brauchbare allround ruten,es nicht so das man für jeden fisch ne andere rute braucht.gerade als anfänger muss das nicht sein.
> soll er erstmal antesten wie und was ihm gefällt,dann kann er sich spezialisieren.
> 
> klar es gibt auch bei den ruten nicht die eierlegende wollmilchsau,aber es lässt sich ein breites spektrum befischen.
> ...


#6 |good: #6 

Auch die von Kochtoppangler sind vorbildlich.


----------



## Tommy-Boy (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*



			
				MiamiJoe schrieb:
			
		

> Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Michel (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Ich hätte ne komplette Ausrüstung an Jungangler zu vergeben, kein Schrott, sondern wirklich solides Zeug, eine Balzer Magna Spinnrute 10-40g (wirklich ein super Teil, top-Zustand) für Barsch und notfalls auch Hecht und eine hochwertige, unbenutzte Zebco Throphy-Telerute, in 3,60m(30-60g) Eine Angel an den Fahrradrahmen, eine in den Rucksack, ideal!! Dazu eine Metallspinnrolle von Browning, 6Klg. (mit Fireline drauf +Ersatzspule mit 25er Mono) und eine Freilaufrolle von Silstar (mit 2 Spulen gefüllt mit 30er Mono). Obendrauf hau ich noch ettliche Hakenvorfächer. 
*Das ist eine komplette Anfängerausrüstung, alles zusammen für 95€ inkl. Versand, aber kein Jungangler interessiert sich dafür (hatte es schonmal im Flohmarkt) Ich will das Zeug keinem Aufschwatzen, aber mich ärgert das irgendwie. Alleine die Zebco Rute kostet im Versand über 60€. Es muss ja nicht gleich zu Anfang Daiwa und Shimano sein, man muss sich ja auch steigern können! Meinetwegen hau ich noch ne 4 Meter Stippe von Balzer oben drauf. Man muss sich nicht gleich Ruten und Rollen für insgesamt 300€ oder mehr, im Laden holen. Mit gebrauchten Zeug kann man erstmal testen, welche Angelei einem am besten gefällt.*


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*



			
				MiamiJoe schrieb:
			
		

> Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesFish007 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Mhh. woher weiß er eigentlich das Angeln das richtige für ihn ist... direkt mit dem Schein anzufangen..hätt ich ja nicht gemacht...
Also die Sachen von Michel scheinen echt nicht schlecht zu sein. Eigentlich noch zu gut für Anfänger aber sonst... hamma!!!
Gruß Jo


----------



## Michel (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Na mit dem Schein ist schon vernünftig!! Was soll er sonst machen? Erstmal schwarzangeln? Das kann´s ja nicht sein. 
Also wenn jemand Interesse an den Sachen hat, kann er sich per PN bei mir melden, dann gibt´s auch erstmal noch nähere Infos und Fotos zu den Ruten und Rollen *Der Preis gilt aber nur für JUNGANGLER (sagen wir mal bis max. 18 Jahre)!!!*


----------



## JamesFish007 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Mhh. Ja das stimmt schon Michel..er hat ja keine verwandten die angeln..habsch ja ganz vergessen... ja gut so. mich hat mein onkel zum ersten mal mitgenommen, war direkt voll begeistert(war so 9)... aber ist schon wahr. Ich hätte auch mal an deine Ausrüstung gedacht, wenn ich mir nicht letztens noch ne magna gekauft hätte, kannst mal en Bild von der Ausrüstung reinsetzten.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Also das mit der Allround rute ... dem Muss ich mal wiedersprechen !

Ich habe eine Spinnrute (Wg 55 gr) mit 3,10 länge .

Mit dieser Rute hab ich schon alles gemacht vom feinen Friedfischangeln , Forellenfischen im Bach , Dorsch udn Meerforellen in der Ostsee , Hechtangeln in nem See , Grundangeln auf Aal und Karpfen , sogar an nem norwegischem Fjord hatte ich sie schon im Einsatz .

Und ich habe damit immer meine Fische gefangen und Spaß am Angeln .
Sicherlich macht der Drill von Forellen und Barschen an meiner leichten Spinnrute mehr Spaß , und ich kann auch den einen oder anderen fisch mehr landen , aber grade für n Anfänger ist so eine Allround rute ausreichend .

Außerdem kann man bei so einer Rute nur durch wechseln der Spule z.B. vom Barsch auf Hechtangeln umsteigen . Da sehen die leute mit der Ultra leichten Spinnrute dann meistens alt aus .

Also empfehlt einem Anfänger bitte nicht den kauf von 10 verschiedenen Ruten oder Spezialgerät , das kommt mit der zeit schon von alleine ...
(Bei mir liegen mittlerweile ca. 16 Ruten in der Garage ...) .

Und wenn er unbedingt Fliegenfischen will dann bitte ...
Das ist ne Angelmethode wie jede andere , die Wurftechnik usw ist in wenigen Stunden erlernbar usw ...
Man muss kein profiangler sein um Fliegenfischen zu können, da wird von den meisten Leuten stak übertrieben !
(Ich vermute man damit nicht jeder Hinz und kunz auf einmal am Forellenbach steht ...)


----------



## Michel (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

@ JamesFish007 hab dir ne Email geschrieben, hoffe sie ist angekommen, wenn nicht meld dich nochmal.


----------



## JamesFish007 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

hi mischa welcher flomarkt denn.... schick bitte mal ein paar bilder, will nur mal sehen wie die aussehen, aber ich kaufe die wahrscheinlich nicht..


----------



## JamesFish007 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

hab den fklohmarkt gefunden... schick trotzdem mal en paar bilder


----------



## Michel (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Dann sag mal deine Emailadresse, damit ich dir Fotos schicken kann. Kannst sie mir auch per PN schicken.


----------



## quink (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Habe nun die letzten Nächte zig Händlerseiten verglichen und Berichte gelesen und dazu meinen Katalog hier durchwühlt - so ganz langsam lichtet sich der Schleier.

Also 2 Ruten da weiß ich schon das ich die bestellen werde (eine Spinnrute 300cm und eine Feederrute), die Feederrute ist dazu gekommen weil diese Rute Merkmale hat die einfach überzeugen..

Die Fliegenrute, tja die mir gefallen kosten alle zuviel Geld, mal sehen was sich dazu auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt tut.

Die ganze notwenige Ausrüstung ist billiger als ich gedacht habe, werde wahrscheinlich so bei 150 Euro mich einpendeln (ohne die Fliegenrute, die ich mir aber auch noch später kaufen kann). Mancher wird spotten und sagen 150 Euro für eine Spinnrute und eine Feederrute ist doch "Billigzeugs", aber denen möchte ich sagen das ich eine Federrute von Sänger bei einem Händlergefunden habe der sie reduziert für 35 Euro anbietet (regulär bei anderen Händlern 65 Euro). Es gibt sie in 3 Größen einmal 360cm, 390cm und 420cm. Da bin ich aber am überlegen welche die passende Größe wäre. Vor allem da eine solche Federrute als erstklassige Grundrute eingesetzt werden kann. Für kleine Teiche, oder zugewachsene Ufer würde man eher die 360cm nehmen für den Rhein eher die 420cm, tja und da überlege ich noch welche Größe..
In den 150 Euro ist auch eine Angeltasche (ursprünglich 59 Euro, reduziert auf 19,95 Euro), notwenige Schnur (geflochten und normal), ein paar Rutenhalter und weiteres Kleinzeugs. Wie man sieht ein ganz "billiges" Hobby.
Vorfächher, Köder, Kunstfische, Blinker und so werde ich mir wohl in den Angelgeschäften aussuchen, obwohl ich inwzsichen (schon aus Kostengründen) einen Blick auf die Selbstbauecke des Forums geworfen habe..

Ber der passenden Rolle (werde mir nur eine kaufen, aber mit Ersatzrollen die mit anderen Schnurstärken gewickelt sind), da muß ich ehrlich gesagt passen. Ich war dazu inzwischen in einigen Angelgeschäften (warum hab ich eigentlich dort das Gefühl das alles teuer als normal ist?), habe mir dort einige Rollen angesehen. Also gefallen tun mir die Freilaufrollen mit Bremseinstellung vorne und hinten (Namen dazu leider nicht mehr weiß).
Hier wäre es schön wenn dazu Tips von euch kommen würden zu guten und günstigen Rollen (wie gesagt nur eine Rolle soll es sein, habe schließlich nicht vor mit zig Ruten am Ufer zu sitzen sondern nur mit einer).

@Kochtoppangler
Spro Blue oder Red arc und eine Spro Passion waren dein Tip.
Leider find ich die Ruten weder in den Katalogen noch sonst wo. Kannst du mir mal den Hersteller posten ?


Da übrigens Fragen aufkamen warum ich angel:
Um die Fische zu essen, ich will also angeln nicht weil es mir Spaß macht und da am Ufer zu sitzen sondern es geht mir einzig und allein darum die zu essen.
Um es auch ganz klar zu stellen: Das was ich töte wird auch gegessen, ist beim jagen übrigens auch so das was geschossen wird in den Kochtopf landet (und wer die Kugel beim essen findet der spült 
Ich töte die Tiere also nicht aus Spaß oder so sondern einzig und allein für den Kochtopf. Wollte das nur mal klarstellen weil es hier Leute gibt die aus anderen Gründen angeln..


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Die Rollen sind von Spro ...
zu kaufen beispielsweise  
bei www.gummitanke.de  oder http://www.catch-company.de/  .

Bei der feeder handelt es sich bestimmt um die Sänger spirit heavy feeder oder ?
benutz mal die Boardsuche , nach dem was ich da so rauslese scheint die nicht schlecht zu sein ...

Und für was für eine Spinnrute hast du dich entschieden ? Also bei mir wärs auf alloe fälle ne Balzer .


----------



## Stefan21j (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Sänger Spirit Heavy... würde ich für den Rhein in 3.90 m Nehmen...habsch auch als Ersatzrute dabei. Ist eigentlich nicht verkehrt. Allerdings gibt es da jetzt schon den Nachfolger und die im "Ask***"-Katalog is das ältere Modell...aber das sollte nicht stören.
Am See hmm da eher ne Lightfeeder. 
Da is die Sänger schon zu steif....mein persönliches Empfinden......

LG Stefan


----------



## Michel (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

"ich will also angeln nicht weil es mir Spaß macht und da am Ufer zu sitzen sondern es geht mir einzig und allein darum die zu essen" 

hmm, das hört sich so an, als wenn du die Fische zum Überleben fängst. Ich dachte immer man angelt, weil es einem Spaß macht? Das Naturerlebnis, das Entspannen und Abschalten vom Alltag, das Warten auf den Biss und letztendlich der Drill. Ob man dann die Fische mitnimmt um sie zu essen, oder sie, wenn möglich zurücksetzt, ist ja dann wieder eine ganz andere Frage. Ich denke es ist auch keineswegs verwerflich unverletzte Fische zurückzusetzen, besonders bei bestimmten Fischarten, ganz im Gegenteil sogar. Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, einen Hecht nicht zurückzusetzen, sofern dies möglich ist. Aber das ist meine Philosphie. 

Vielleicht hast du dich ja auch nur falsch ausgedrückt, denke mal du angelst schon, weil es dir in erster Linie Spaß macht? Sonst könntest du dir ja die Anschaffung des ganzen Angelgeräts sparen und an der Fischtheke einkaufen.


----------



## BigEarn (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Nee, nee,der geht nicht an die Fischtheke...da sind die Fische ja nicht herrenlos und er muss sie bezahlen. :q 
Wenn man sich mit dem Gesetz so gut auskennt wie unser Freund ist Angeln nämlich wirklich ganz billig. |rolleyes


----------



## JamesFish007 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

Michel schick die Bilder an jo091091@gmx.net danke!!!


----------



## quink (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelschein bestanden - aber was nun an Ausrüstung kaufen ????*

@BigEarn
Ein Sinnlosposting oder Provukation ?
Das Thema dazu ist geschlossen, hier geht um was anderes, also nicht die Themen vermischen, solltest du als Student eigentlich auf die Reihe kriegen..


----------

